# Rounded out *M32 Fill* plug



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Ouch, I'll make sure to go easy on that bolt myself when time comes to swap to Amsoil.

On a side note, isn't the "Amsoil Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30" the recommended type for changes in Cruze Eco manual trans?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> I guess I can skip to the beverage of choice now.


I think I would have said beverage anyway to help clear my mind of the anger crap like this generates.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I think I would have said beverage anyway to help clear my mind of the anger crap like this generates.


I needed a reason to break the seal anyways, this kinda helped it along. For those asking why so early, I'm 3rd shift so this is my "6:45 PM" after being stuck in morning rush hour traffic on the way home. 



GRIMland said:


> Ouch, I'll make sure to go easy on that bolt myself when time comes to swap to Amsoil.
> 
> On a side note, isn't the "Amsoil Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30" the recommended type for changes in Cruze Eco manual trans?


Yes, take it easy but this must have been done when tightening it up after the car went in the shop 2 times in a week for axle issues.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/77601-so-how-serious-issue.html

As for the Syncromesh, here is the thread. My driving habits(tuned) and heavy turnpike use lead me to this oil over the Syncromesh. I also drove J's car with this oil in and like the way it shifted instantly.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/54617-amsoil-75w-90-m32.html


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually a metric hex size, closest SAE is a tad smaller and will round out the insides. 8 mm is the correct size, happens when guys work on your car and don't know what they are doing. Looks more like the fill plug rather than the drain.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Actually a metric hex size, closest SAE is a tad smaller and will round out the insides. 8 mm is the correct size, happens when guys work on your car and don't know what they are doing. Looks more like the fill plug rather than the drain.


I totally said drain plug, let me change that real quick.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes ouch! 2 things to say about that now I know what bolt to look for and I would consider changing to a 6 point hex bolt. When I had my 1.8 I was afraid of doing that with my oil pan bolt. The one set of torx fittings I had, T27 was the largest that fit and now that the car is gone, I find out it was actually a T30. Good thing I didn't run into the same situ. Good luck with it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

To me, these small socket fill/drain bolts are some sort of design flaw. That fill bolt could just as easily been a nice large hex head like the one just to the right of the damaged one. The transaxle drain bolt on my '03 P5 is a big ole 19mm hex as is the oil drain bolt.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Actually a metric hex size, closest SAE is a tad smaller and will round out the insides. 8 mm is the correct size, happens when guys work on your car and don't know what they are doing.


Gee. you'd think the "Certified GM Technician" would know that. Another example of the crap shoot when it comes to Chevy dealership service. Ms. Barra, are you listening?


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

You can get a "ez out" to remove plug, either the incorrect size hex was used or the hex tool was worn badly and rounded it like that. May also be able to take a small chisel and tap the plug on the edge, in direction to remove and break it loose, it's not a pipe plug, so once you broken it free, it should turn out easy...


not a hard job, just be patience


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow, you don't even need pressure as that bolt comes to a dead stop!


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got an appointment Monday after work for them to replace it. In theory if I broke it then yeah I would totally do what's needed to remove and replace. I'll take what is said into consideration. The chisel method works wonders on those 1 time use cam bolts on my Subaru. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Got a loaner yesterday. 14 Cruze LS. Already got a LS rental review gonna skip it and post 1 pic. 



Fluid swapped with 2 quarts in and drain plug replaced. 

Guess what size the new plug is. I'll wait a few before I tell you. 


Old plug



New plug







Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Was that original one an allen head? looks like the new one is a smaller torx bit, I guess that should have a bit better bite.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Was that original one an allen head? looks like the new one is a smaller torx bit, I guess that should have a bit better bite.


Yeah I removed it to put the .5 in to make it 2.5 quarts. It is not going to strip out like the old one did. The paper said automatic trans fill plug. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad they took care of it. I'm not a fan of easy out's or screw extractors especially in this type of situation. Too big of a chance of dropping shavings/chips into the transmission. The east thing to do is to take the hex socket insert it into the carnage and weld it in place. With the heat from the welder, it would have back itself right out.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I think Step 1 in most dealer's service mantra is to grab an air impact no matter the size of the nut/bolt, then grab whatever size driver they have lying around and use that instead of whatever actually fits... Ridiculous. Glad you got'er fixed up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Totally had to be an air tool used to tighten the old one the way it was. The head didn't grab a single wall inside that bolt. This new one barely needed muscle to break loose before it spun freely by finger. The paper said was "Automatic transmission fluid pressure test hole plug replacement" but the automatic swap thread had a different bolt/knob on it, was this a 13 and up change as well? T45 was the bit for it now


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

More importantly, is this your first time with Amsoil 75W90 in the tranny? If so, waddaya think? It's significantly heavier than Amsoil Synchromesh at normal temps, but has slightly better extreme cold flow properties.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought the 75W90 was supposed to be worse in the cold than the synchromesh?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> I thought the 75W90 was supposed to be worse in the cold than the synchromesh?


The 75W90 is a significantly thicker lubricant at normal temperatures, but has a slightly lower viscosity at -40C:

Synchromesh 5W30 MTF:
100C: 9.7 cSt
40C: 48.3 cSt
BV -40C: 39,050
VI: 190

Transaxle Gear Lube 75W90:
100C: 13.9 cSt
40C: 87.6 cSt
BV -40C: 33,290
VI: 162

In anything but extreme cold the Synchromesh will be the lighter fluid. If you were using it in Northern Canada or central Alaska, the 75W90 may have an advantage on a cold start.


----------



## billyg (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a question about the last picture with the new plug
What it the tee handle in the picture for?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

billyg said:


> I have a question about the last picture with the new plug
> What it the tee handle in the picture for?


This thread is 6 years old


----------

